# Ender's Game (2013)



## nightdreamer (Jun 10, 2012)

Seems they're filming Ender's Game, with Harrison Ford and Ben Kingsley, to name a few.  I guess I'm going to have to finally read it before it comes out.


----------



## clovis-man (Jun 10, 2012)

The author has quite a bit to say about it on his blog, once you get past the Avengers comments:

http://www.hatrack.com/osc/reviews/everything/2012-05-17.shtml


----------



## biodroid (Jun 11, 2012)

Can't wait for this movie to finally get finished. Pity that OSC is a bit of a whiner sometimes.


----------



## Boneman (Jun 11, 2012)

Sounds great, even if it's a biased opinion by the writer of the book! I guess he's entitled to be that way - it's his story that's employing hundreds of people, and must have given him a big pay day as well. I wonder what they'll rename the Buggers? (The aliens, to those of you who haven't read the book...)


----------



## Mr. Aware Eagle (Jun 11, 2012)

I've not read the book, but it's hard not to be enthused about a science fiction film with Harrison Ford in it.


----------



## Dave (Jun 11, 2012)

We had an earlier thread on this from 2006
http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/4779-enders-game-the-movie.html
It has certainly taken a while to make.



nightdreamer said:


> Seems they're filming Ender's Game, with Harrison Ford and Ben Kingsley.


They seem a little old to play Ender. 
Reading your link it is Asa Butterfield.

Wikipedia says:


> Asa Maxwell Thornton Farr Butterfield[1][2] (born 1 April 1997) is an English actor, best known for starring in the Holocaust film The Boy in the Striped Pyjamas (2008), playing Norman in the 2010 film Nanny McPhee and the Big Bang, and taking the title role in Martin Scorsese's 2011 fantasy Hugo.


----------



## Shane Enochs (Jun 19, 2012)

I have this book in .pdf file on my computer.  I looked it up on Amazon (as I do most books, games, and films), and as I recall, it was pretty split.  A lot of people loved it, and a lot of people hated it.

I'll see the movie, and if I like it, I'll probably read the book.


----------

